# Camping Fuengirola Spain



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all,
Has anyone stayed on this site, if so opinions please.
Seems a handy site for visiting various places on the costa del sol.
thanks
peter.


----------



## ourden (May 1, 2010)

What site? Sorry did'nt read post properly, we flew out to Malaga
last April, stayed in a hotel at Montemarte, then jumped a bus down to some friends staying at the site we stayed for a couple of days.
Not a bad site, easy access to town & beach, which I was not keen on.

Cheap bus up to Mijas, fab place, train down to Gib.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

We checked out this site last week and found at very very cramped, and untidy, toilets good and good location to walk into Fuengirola. We decided not to stop and moved on further down the road to Camping Cabopino in Calahonda.
Think minimum charge was 21.50 euros


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I used to drive past the site on a regular basis. It is close to the beach, has a good view of the castle and is convenient for amenties, including Miramar shopping centre.

However, drive past is all I would do. It is very close to the road, adjacent to a fuel station which did a roaring trade in cement mixer lorries. Most of the units had tatty awnings and looked like they hadn't moved since Franco was alive.

I wasn't impressed with any of the sites on the Costa del Sol, but Cabopino seemed nicer and Camping Bourganvilea, just before the el Rosario bridge looked pleasant. Camping Marbella Playa is probably the closest to the beach (no main road to cross) but may be a bit shady if you are after winter sun.

To be honest, I'd got a job in Marbella and we toyed with taking the van. However, a 3 bed flat on the sea front was only €100 more per month than camping, so we took the car.

For info: public transport is fantastic.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Would agree with all the above comments. We stayed there in Jan 09. A lot of British long term staters - practically permanent. It is handy and you can cross over the road and walk into town.

We moved on and stayed on the Barbour at Estepona as it was winter no kne seemed bothered.


----------

